# AFP Horizonte Rendering



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*no se si ya hayan visto este rendering de la remodelacion del edificio del AFP horizonte, pero igual lo pongo por sea caso.......*


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

wow el render se ve alucinante, estamos en la era de la remodelacion, este conjunto va a quedar muy bien una vez terminado y luego se viene el Libertador, de donde has sacado este render, es tan dificil encontrar renders de los proyectos que se ejecutan en Lima.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Va a quedar muy bien, esta foto la tome hace 2 semanas:


----------



## Laser (Jan 2, 2006)

Esos cables malogran cualquier buen diseño.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ese render està lo màximo, me encantan esas vistas aèreas, hace tiempo que no hago una asì...

Oe Renzo... ya pues... ese signature me ha puesto colorada... ojalà que no salga alguien por ahi con acusaciones de lesbianismo.... jajajajajajajajajaajaja .. ya sabes... mis detractores "polìticos"...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Sería bueno que hagan algo con ese edificio que está al borde de la via expresa, creo que era algo de nuevo mundo. No sé mucho de estilos arquitectónicos pero sé que su diseño es uno de los más feos de san isidro


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, que tal cambio de look, se vera muy bien una vez culminado y recien sera un buen aporte para la zona a la par de los edificios recien construidos ahi


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> Sería bueno que hagan algo con ese edificio que está al borde de la via expresa, creo que era algo de nuevo mundo. No sé mucho de estilos arquitectónicos pero sé que su diseño es uno de los más feos de san isidro


PORCA PUTANA............ uy el render esta bravazoooooooooooo MUY BUENO YO HE VISTO UN CARTEL ARRIBA DEL EDIFICIO DONDE SALE ESE RENDER! pero no esta en el ultimo piso sino donde parece haber una especie de terraza pro el render me gusto muchooooooo BRAVAZOOOO.

y si tienes razon juan EL BANCO ES DEL NUEVO MUNDO y si deberian hacer algo con ese edificio deberian de vender oficinas ahi! esta totalmente vaciooo BUENO SERIA CHEVERE QUE TAMBIEN LE PONGAN cristales al edificio no? digo esta de moda! ALGUIEN SUGIERE OTRA OPCION????????.................. SALUDOS BYE =)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazo! Van a quedar bastante bien. Me gusta el diseño!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

al parecer va a quedar excelente, lindo el diseño!


----------



## RodriPeru (Apr 27, 2006)

¿no se puede hacer nada con esos cables?. Igual el diseño esta de lo mejor


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Filter said:


> ...de donde has sacado este render, es tan dificil encontrar renders de los proyectos que se ejecutan en Lima.



.......www.exactoperu.com



.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es, luce mostro.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*alguien tiene una foto reciente de este projecto ????? o sabe como va la construction ????*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya han acabado de colocar los muros cortinas, ahora están construyendo las torrecitas triangulares. 

Ojo, no es sólo el edificio de AFP Horizonte, tambien es el de Seguros Rimac. Pero en general el complejo se llama Plaza del Sol.


----------



## eastnewark (Mar 26, 2005)

Bueno J BLOCK, me imagino q al construir esas torrecitas triangulares en ambos edificios, van a hacer q ambos edificios llegen a sobrepasar la altura de los vecinos como el Standard Chartered o el Siglo XXI verdad? q tu crees?


----------



## eastnewark (Mar 26, 2005)

bueno a sobrepasar la altura de los edificios vecinos mejor dicho


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

eastnewark said:


> Bueno J BLOCK, me imagino q al construir esas torrecitas triangulares en ambos edificios, van a hacer q ambos edificios llegen a sobrepasar la altura de los vecinos como el Standard Chartered o el Siglo XXI verdad? q tu crees?


No creo, son bien chicas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El complejo en Julio del 2006.


----------



## eastnewark (Mar 26, 2005)

bueno tienes razon aunqueeeeeeeeeeee seria bueno que lo mindan, no valla a hacer como el chocavento y el centro civico q de vista el centro civico se ve mas alto q el chocavento y a las finales no lo es. otra cosa es q este edificio es muy ancho, me imagino q esto dificulta mucho para sacar de vista, la exactitud de la altura del edificio. bueno en copnclusion , no sera mas grande q los Standard Chartered o el Siglo XXI pero si CREO que mas grande q el sheraton, verdad?

Ah! estan vacanes tus fotos pero me gusto mas al segunda foto. peace out bratttt bratttt


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*wowww .... no sabia q estaba tan avanzado.....gracias por el update bruno.*


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

me encantó. el tamaño, si bien no es muy grande, es bastante postmodernista.


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Alguien puede hacer algo con el edificio de Ripley???? La municipalidad no puede multarlos por hacer un bodoque tan feo???? jejejejeje... en serio, los de Ripley deberian pensar en hacer algo con su edificio... es demasiado feo... ponerle algo no se... alguna sugerencia???

Saludos


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

freddiewa said:


> Alguien puede hacer algo con el edificio de Ripley???? La municipalidad no puede multarlos por hacer un bodoque tan feo???? jejejejeje... en serio, los de Ripley deberian pensar en hacer algo con su edificio... es demasiado feo... ponerle algo no se... alguna sugerencia???
> 
> Saludos


Verdad... el edificio de ripley es proporcional a su fealdad... no tiene gracia, es deforme, el color es espantoso... y justo está al costado estos edificios que están remodelando... que se ve que van a quedar GENIALES!!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

freddiewa said:


> Alguien puede hacer algo con el edificio de Ripley???? La municipalidad no puede multarlos por hacer un bodoque tan feo???? jejejejeje... en serio, los de Ripley deberian pensar en hacer algo con su edificio... es demasiado feo... ponerle algo no se... alguna sugerencia???
> 
> Saludos


La sugerencia es que lo DERRIBEN jajaja... no se ps que lo llenen de cristal y que se mimetice con el cielo... no queda otra.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Al parecer el que van a remodelar es el edificio del antiguo Banco Nuevo Mundo.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

me gusta los edificios


----------

